# Handgun reviews/advice?



## lost.in.pdx (Jun 30, 2008)

I am new to handguns, but not new to firearms in general. I am looking at picking up a Ruger .45 P90TH, mostly for home protection and going backwoods camping in Idaho. Anyone have any pros/cons they'd like to throw out there before I go look at it?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with the pistol you want for personal protection against the two legged critters but do you have any encounters with bears? I know they are rare but so are seril killers. I like to be prepared for the worst and a .45ACP is not enough for me against a Grizz. I would want nothing less than a .44mag but that's just me.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Baldy said:


> There is nothing wrong with the pistol you want for personal protection against the two legged critters but do you have any encounters with bears? I know they are rare but so are seril killers. I like to be prepared for the worst and a .45ACP is not enough for me against a Grizz. I would want nothing less than a .44mag but that's just me.


LOL. Again---shot placement would be key. Know your enemy. Anyhow, I won't tell you how much a Glock fan I am, or that my SIG P220 45 is the top of the line, or any other B.S. I've had a Ruger P89DC and loved it while it lasted but moved on to other things. The Ruger is dependable with their pistols---accuracy is not poor, and they function well under adverse conditions. There is no way on God's green earth I'd pick apart your decision on the Ruger pistol in 45acp. It will do the job you require rest assured.


----------

